# Is a Fram oil filter OK for 1996 TDI 1Z?



## JohnK333 (Aug 15, 2007)

On another board dealing with older VW IDI diesels, the members were against using the Fram oil filter for their IDI VW diesels. Something about the filter element being too restrictive – does this apply to later engines like a 1996 TDI 1Z engine. Is the Fram oil filter a decent filter for a 1Z TDI?

Also, on engine oil for the 1996 1Z TDI 1.9L engine. Is Rotella T-6 full synthetic 5W-40 oil a good oil for 1Z TDI? I believe it is – just a check on the oil to use. (I am more concerned about my sanity question above on using a Fram filter…) I am new to TDIs.

Thanks,
John


----------



## JohnK333 (Aug 15, 2007)

...bump...

I am surprised no one has replied...


Anyway, as an update or further information on the Fram filter for a 1Z TDI - I would think it would be an OK choice (even though the IDI diesel fans seemed to be against Fram oil filters). I think Fram has too much to lose to make an oil filter that is too restrictive - the will try to avoid ruining their reputation (one would hope). That said, I wasn’t happy with the quality of the Fram cartridge filter I put in my B4 Passat when it had a VR6 AAA 2.8L engine; the filter showed significant cracking (or otherwise degradation) in the structure of the filter when I did a standard planned oil/filter change. That said, the 1996 1Z TDI engine (which replaced the VR6 2.8L) takes a standard type filter with metal canister that screws on – I would think the Fram oil filter for the 1Z TDI 1.9L would be a decent filter.

Any comments?

Thanks,
John


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

For the money Frams aren't that good. I don't use them as they are constructed somewhat questionable. 

I suggest using Mann or Hengest. Napa gold(wix) filters are also of very good quality.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Mann 940/25, or Mahle OC51, should probably be your first choice. Sometimes NAPA will stock these, if not they can order, and usually will receive within a day. If not, the NAPA Gold 1191 or Wix 51191.
The Fram PH3569 is not the worst filter, as it actually has a metal core, and the bypass valve pressure is sufficiently high, but the construction is not as robust as the similarly priced Purolator Classic L30257.
Stay away from the M1, K&N, and Bosch Premium. They are fantastic at filtering, but the bypass pressure value is significantly under what your car is supposed to have.


----------

